# I might have hypothyroidism



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I took a second blood test today to confirm this, since the tsh value was borderline. I hope that this is a cause of my anxiety and tremor.


----------



## determinedtowin (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm quite sure that hypothyroidism DOESN'T cause anxiety and tremor - but that HYPERthyroidism does. People with hypothyroidism generally feel slowed down - depressed - sluggish - etc etc, whereas hyperthyroidism causes anxiety. nervousness etc. Did you do the test yourself, or did your doctor order it for you? Best bet is to go to your GP.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I know. But from what I've read, either disorder CAN cause symptoms from both. I hope that article is right...

I went to a physician for the blood test. How do you do it yourself? :S


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I hope that it's the cause for you because then it could be treated simply.


----------



## Ashram (Feb 15, 2009)

Have you got any other symptoms? I've often wondered if I might have thyroid issues myself.


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

I also thought I had a thyroid condition. I'm always very tired and so I got tested last year. My initial tests came out abnormal but then the follow up was normal. And I got tested again this year because once again I've been feeling extremely tired, but it came back negative. My anemia test was also negative. I have to say, I was disappointed because I saw that anxiety and depression are symptoms of (hyper or hypo) so I would have been glad to have a physical reason for at least some of my anxiety but alas it was not to be. Is it weird to want wish for a physical ailment?


----------



## Ashram (Feb 15, 2009)

lissette said:


> Is it weird to want wish for a physical ailment?


Not really. Physical ailments are usually easier to treat than mental ones, and there's much less of a social stigma attached to them. Let's face it, "trialling" antidepressants and the like is _not _fun.


----------



## golden (Feb 17, 2009)

My sister has a thyroid problem. The thyroid can mess with a LOT of different things...I suggest just talking to your doctors about it though because if you look online you will honestly find about 100000 different things that the thyroid might or might not effect and for everyone it is different. My sister got freaked out after reading tons of 'information' online about the thyroid and what it can affect etc.

Your doctor can figure it out, and if your doctor isn't good and your test results come up positive then I would get a referral for a thyroid specialist.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Ashram said:


> Have you got any other symptoms? I've often wondered if I might have thyroid issues myself.


fatigue, exhaustion
feeling run down and sluggish
depression
difficulty concentrating, brain fog
dry, coarse and/or itchy skin
feeling cold, especially in the extremities
constipation

Also have some of the hyperthyroidism symptoms(although these could be caused by something else):
nervousness
irritability
muscular weakness especially involving the upper arms and thighs
insomnia

I hope the second blood test won't let me down.


----------



## TheSilentBeing (Feb 24, 2009)

akstylish said:


> fatigue, exhaustion
> feeling run down and sluggish
> depression
> difficulty concentrating, brain fog
> ...


Hi, could you post what the test results said?
Because I have almost the exact same symptoms...I went to a thyroid test (turned out normal), but I'm not sure if it gave proper results, because my sleep rhytm had become twisted, and I later heard that the values change based on time of day (and they probably assumed I had normal sleep rhytm).


----------



## radiohead (Dec 15, 2008)

That's quite interesting.......

Those are all symptoms that many people here(including myself) can relate to. Is there a sign or anything to hint that it is due to thyroid? Does the thyroid become swollen or small or anything? How do you go about taking this test.....I am curious now.

I've never thought about the possibly physical ailments that could result, or at least contribute a bit to the anxiety/depression. It's all a long shot obviously, but might as well get it checked. Just ask a regular doctor or what?


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

TheSilentBeing said:


> Hi, could you post what the test results said?
> Because I have almost the exact same symptoms...I went to a thyroid test (turned out normal), but I'm not sure if it gave proper results, because my sleep rhytm had become twisted, and I later heard that the values change based on time of day (and they probably assumed I had normal sleep rhytm).


I'm seeing the doctor within a few hours. I'll tell you later today. And if you're much suspicious about it, get a second opinion.



radiohead said:


> Those are all symptoms that many people here(including myself) can relate to. Is there a sign or anything to hint that it is due to thyroid? Does the thyroid become swollen or small or anything? How do you go about taking this test.....I am curious now.
> 
> I've never thought about the possibly physical ailments that could result, or at least contribute a bit to the anxiety/depression. It's all a long shot obviously, but might as well get it checked. Just ask a regular doctor or what?


Not all of them. Social anxiety doesn't cause weakness to cold, dry skin, etc., does it? I've heard a few times from here and other forums about the relationship between anxiety and thyroid disorder, so I thought I'd take a blood test for thyroid hormone. Ask a gp or thyroid specialist if you can find one like golden said.


----------



## determinedtowin (Nov 19, 2008)

I've heard that blood tests aren't always that accurate - that what is within 'normal range' for one person may not be normal for another. So, if your thyroid levels are on the lower end of the 'normal' range - they might be low for YOU if that makes sense, and therefore you would benefit from treatment. I've heard that doctors should go with symptoms more than with actual blood tests results when it comes to thyroid problems. My blood test once showed slightly high levels - but then they came back normal the next time i had it done - but i do wonder sometimes if my levels are too high for me - because i have many of the symptoms of hyperthyroidism. 
However, best place to start is by going to your GP and talking to him about it.


----------



## determinedtowin (Nov 19, 2008)

akstylish said:


> I know. But from what I've read, either disorder CAN cause symptoms from both. I hope that article is right...
> 
> I went to a physician for the blood test. How do you do it yourself? :S


LOL i have no idea - i guess i thought that perhaps you had done one of those self test kits things - but i don't think they are available for thyroid levels!


----------



## BrokenDreams (Nov 22, 2008)

When I first told my regular doctor about my SA, he ran a thyroid test to rule that out before prescribing me an SSRI. He did say that it could cause symptoms similar to social anxiety. For me that was not the case. My thyroid was functioning normally.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

My mum fluctuated between, hyper and hypo, she lost a tone of weight when she was hyper and put on a tone when she was hypo. 

Both can cause anxiety.

I had the tests too and found everything was fine. But I often wonder why Im so lethargic. 

Hope you get through this quickly and you can with medication.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Darn. I missed the appointment..again. Sorry about that. I'll rearrange another for next week and tell you the results.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

The results came back normal...too perfectly normal. ;( Right in the middle of the min and max values.... I think I'll see a specialist someday but it'll be unlikely to show different results. I'm so disappointed.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

I've always been suspicious of this and done lots of research but have never been tested. I've always felt that my SA was much more physiological than psychological.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Same here. My worse symptom is head tremor and I KNOW I'll be free from SA only if that can be taken care of...


----------



## owiej (Mar 29, 2009)

Guys I have hypothyroidism and can say that it could literally be the cause of anxiety. I used to have social anxiety, and it went away when I got my thyroid properly medicated..

To quote from "The Thyroid Solution" by Ridha Arem MD:

"Less common anxiety disorders that have been noted to occur as a results of a thyroid imbalance include:
-Social phobias
-Specific phobias
-OCD
-Post-traumatic stress syndrome"

and

"Although, as noted earlier, it is commonly assumed that anxiety accompanies an overactive thyroid and depression accompanies an underactive thyroid, in fact, hypothyroidism frequently causes significant anxiety and even panic attacks. Abnormal noradrenaline levels in the brain may be the basis not only for depression but also for anxiety disorders such as panic attacks."

Also there are other endocrine disorder that can cause anxiety (the ones I know are addison's, cushing's, and hyperthyroidism).
Also, a negative test result doesn't necessarily mean you don't have an underactve thyroid (although that's not what the doctors will tell you lol). Many people think the thyroid test, and many other test, are not sensitive enough and many more people have hypothyroidism than actually get diagnosed.

This site is good for info: www.stopthethyroidmadness.com

Jonny


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I have hypo although I did not gain weight. I have strange muscle twitches and I do not know if that is from the hypo or not. I talk to the doctor Friday.


----------



## jjyiss (May 6, 2006)

if you want to get your thyroid checked, go see an endocrinologist, they specialize in stuff like this. your GP will most likely just do a simple thyroid blood check, and when it shows up within the normal range, they will say you're thyroid is fine. most good endocrinologists check your reverse T3, free T4, T3, thyroglobulin, etc.... and even if it is within the normal range, if its not anywhere near the optimal range, they will start treatment to get you there.


----------



## Bluemeow (Apr 18, 2009)

*Thyroid labs values*

akstylish,

What specific thyroid tests did you take and could you post the lab values? I have been dealing with this very difficult to treat disease, for me at least, for a _long _time! In fact, it has been much worse dealing with endocrinologists than with psychiatrists. Endo's tend to _only_ care about lab values and not so much your actual symptoms.

As for lab vaules, most people feel their best when their TSH levels are on the low end, usuallythe very low end. The free T3 & free T4 levels, if your Dr. tested you for these, which they should have, should be on the high end, not mid-range. If my free T3 & T4 levels are only mid range lab values, then I feel like I'm half asleep most of the time.

What the lab's state as a "normal" range for thryoid lab values is very questionable. There are many Dr's that specilize in Chronic Fatibue Syndrome and Fibromylagia that think most of the people with those diagnoses really are hypothyroid, but the crazy standard of what's "normal" for lab values has let these people fall through the cracks. The range of normal is way too wide. It's like saying, as long as you weith between 90 and 300 lbs., you are perfectly fine and should be able to wear a size 6.

Sorry for the long post, but getting PROPERLY treated for thyroid issues has the most difficult struggle of my life.

Blue


----------



## Bluemeow (Apr 18, 2009)

Jonny,

I love the Stop the Thyroid Maddness website. It's a really valuable resource.

Anyone on this board who has ever thought they might have a thyroid issue, even it tests say they are "normal" lab values, should check out this site: *www.stopthethyroidmadness.com*


----------



## Keirelle (Apr 7, 2009)

Question for those of you that understand this stuff...

When I last went to my doctor just to refill my antidepressants, she actually looked at my neck and then is the one that initiated doing the thyroid testing. Apparently I have a funny looking neck..

Anyway, it came back low-ish but not enough for treatment I guess, still normal.

But isn't it possible I still have issues even though that test was normal? I for get the name but it was just the basic one they do.

My mom has hypothyroid, and I am still hoping that somehow it will be discovered that it really is just my thyroid in the end and they can fix it, lol.


----------



## jjyiss (May 6, 2006)

bluemeow, try to find a good endo that cares about getting you to the optimum levels, whether or not your test show that you are in the normal range. i found a good endo for me, did a bloodwork up 3 years ago, my thryroid was borderline optimal, but my testosterone was in the low normal range. didn't want to take nandrolone shots to combat gyno, so gave up on that route, but visited them again because had a major despressive episode recently, worst yet, and took a new blood test testing just the test., DHT, and estrogen. results will come in on june


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok resurrecting an old thread, haha. But, this is a concern of mine as of late. The symptoms are so varying and wishy-washy; tiredness, isn't everyone? cold extremities, yeah I have that, but clinical? How do I know if my hair or nail health is outside the norm? I have noticed a difference in my swallowing, but I wouldn't say its difficult to swallow. Its so easy to hope that its hypothyroidism. Plus, my grandmother has hypothyroidism. But who wants to admit that they are unmotivated, and then get a negative test result? Yep, your just lazy. Anyone would like to have more energy and motivation, which is what a treatment for hypothyroidism is promising. And for people like us, with anxiety and depression, its even more alluring. 

I did have a blood test regarding the thyroid at one point, but it was just interpreted as normal, without explaining the values or anything so I don't know where I was within the normal range or what exactly it was testing.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

introvert33 said:


> Ok resurrecting an old thread, haha. But, this is a concern of mine as of late. The symptoms are so varying and wishy-washy; tiredness, isn't everyone? cold extremities, yeah I have that, but clinical? How do I know if my hair or nail health is outside the norm? I have noticed a difference in my swallowing, but I wouldn't say its difficult to swallow. Its so easy to hope that its hypothyroidism. Plus, my grandmother has hypothyroidism. But who wants to admit that they are unmotivated, and then get a negative test result? Yep, your just lazy. Anyone would like to have more energy and motivation, which is what a treatment for hypothyroidism is promising. And for people like us, with anxiety and depression, its even more alluring.
> 
> I did have a blood test regarding the thyroid at one point, but it was just interpreted as normal, without explaining the values or anything so I don't know where I was within the normal range or what exactly it was testing.


I think I too have a thyroid issue. But I don't know how in the heck to get it checked out. I had a normal bloodtest fairly recently and they said I checked out.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome to hell. Hypothyroidism here. Put on over 20kg's in under 12 months. Feel like a fat mountain of crap. Seeing a specialist soon... Hope it helps


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

styler5 said:


> I took a second blood test today to confirm this, since the tsh value was borderline. I hope that this is a cause of my anxiety and tremor.


I had hyperthyroidism (Graves disease) after my second son was born. I think my pregnancy triggered it. I had a racing heartbeat, shaky hands, night sweats, lost a lot of weight very quickly, but always eating, and my milk dried up when my younger was 8 months old. Oh and i was sick with a cold from January to Apri--and I'm never sick. I mostly just thought that I had postpartum symptoms, but when my milk dried up so quickly (I nursed my older for 12 months) I knew something was wrong. I went to the doctor and had blood test done.

I went on meds for about 2-3 years or so and now I'm in remission. I go back yearly to have my levels checked. My doc said I'll most likely have it again in the future. My grandmother had hyper, my aunt and cousin have hypo.

My MIL had hypo but didn't find out until a year or two before she died, because she never went to the doctor. Now my BIL just found out he has hypo and is on meds for it.


----------



## tanya elizabeth (Dec 14, 2011)

My doctor mentioned today she wanted to do a blood test to rule out any thyroid problems being the cause of my anxiety... I had never even heard of this mentioned before! I do not understand why this is not more commonly tested for...


----------

